# Base Naruto vs current Sakura



## headbanger666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Restrictions: None.
Knowledge: Manga
Battlefield: VoTE
Starting Distance:17.25 m
State Of Mind: Killing intent. So don't come up with something like Naruto won't harm Sakura because he loves her.


And just to let you know, base Naruto can summon Gamabunta/Gamakichi.


----------



## Katou (Nov 18, 2013)

Sakura. . the current her right now will Speed Blitz Naruto .  . 

* Summons Oversized Katsuyu on top of all the Mass shadow Clone Naruto summons


----------



## headbanger666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Sakura. . the current her right now will Speed Blitz Naruto .  .
> 
> * Summons Oversized Katsuyu on top of all the Mass shadow Clone Naruto summons



Sakura hasn't shown any improvement in her speed.
I don't see how Sakura is winning. Sakura may be booksmart but Naruto has battle experienceand has shown to make good tactitcs as opposed to Sakura and is better at taijutsu.
The only chance of Sakura winning is by a direct hit but otherwise naah!


----------



## Gondoteph (Nov 18, 2013)

Naruto wins thank to Gamabunta , since the latter can use his Oil Bullet to force Sakura to counter it by punching the ground  so that  Naruto can sneak up behind her and blow her with a Rasenshuriken.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Sakura. . the current her right now *will Speed Blitz Naruto .  . *
> 
> * Summons Oversized Katsuyu on top of all the Mass shadow Clone Naruto summons



Yeah, no.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 18, 2013)

What can base Naruto possibly do against her? When it comes to Taijutsu, Sakura is now CLEARLY superior to Naruto. I think she might be even close to surpassing Tsunade, if she hasn't surpassed her already. Rasengan is pretty much the only thing that could possibly prove a threat, but one-shotting a bunch of clones? That should be absolutely no problem for Sakura. One single hit cat destroy the whole area, so it won't be even easy for Naruto's clones to get near her when she performs such an attack.
Sakura is clearly being underestimated here. I'm pretty sure she wins this with mid-difficulty.


----------



## Gondoteph (Nov 18, 2013)

Bansai said:


> What can base Naruto possibly do against her? When it comes to Taijutsu, Sakura is now CLEARLY superior to Naruto. I think she might be even close to surpassing Tsunade, if she hasn't surpassed her already. Rasengan is pretty much the only thing that could possibly prove a threat, but one-shotting a bunch of clones? That should be absolutely no problem for Sakura. One single hit cat destroy the whole area, so it won't be even easy for Naruto's clones to get near her when she performs such an attack.
> Sakura is clearly being underestimated here. I'm pretty sure she wins this with mid-difficulty.



It's clear that Sakura is able to kill Naruto. But we should take into consideration the summons : Gamabunta might not be a real threat for Sakura , but he can used to distract her so that Naruto can hit her , and Katsuyu can't do anything to Gamabunta as her acid gets countered by Gama's Suiton and the latter can easily slice her with his sword so that she'll be busy reforming herself.And at this period of time , Gamabunta can distract Sakura to let an opening for Naruto to kill her.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 18, 2013)

@Gondoteph When could a base Naruto summon Gamabunta?


----------



## Bansai (Nov 18, 2013)

Gondoteph said:


> It's clear that Sakura is able to kill Naruto. But we should take into consideration the summons : Gamabunta might not be a real threat for Sakura , but he can used to distract her so that Naruto can hit her , and Katsuyu can't do anything to Gamabunta as her acid gets countered by Gama's Suiton and the latter can easily slice her with his sword so that she'll be busy reforming herself.And at this period of time , Gamabunta can distract Sakura to let an opening for Naruto to kill her.



I wasn't saying that Sakura wins this easily or anything like that. But she clearly wins this and I don't see Naruto even having a chance to beat her if we're talking about base Naruto.
Katsuya isn't that weak. A mere Suiton Jutsu won't be able to stop her from spreading the acid. She doesn't deliver the acid in one spurt, but in several spurts which all head to various directions. Katsuya's acid will be more distracting than Gamabunta actually. And Katsuya can not be sliced if you forgot. As she confirmed while she was about to be sent from the HQ to the battlefield, it doesn't matter whether Katsuya gets sliced into pieces. She is fine with that, since she can easily split her body. A sword will certainly not prove a threat to Katsuya, so there isn't really any need to worry about Sakura being distracted as long as she is allowed to summon Katsuya.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 18, 2013)

How in the hell would be Sakura better in taijutsu than base Naruto? Sakura has super human strenght, sure, but that's not taijutsu skill, at all. Did everyone of you forget how did Sakura fare against Karui and Omoi, and how did base Naruto fare against Karui and Omoi, just a little of time before the War? Well let's remember:

punching the ground

And don't tell me that Sakura will punch the ground and GG bullshit, or that Sakura had a good speed feat outrunning the Juubi clone she hit, because I can show you some better feats from genin and chunin level ninja.

Naruto blows her away with Rasengan barrage.


----------



## Panther (Nov 18, 2013)

Dat Sakura wank  Sakura's only new feats are increased striking power and summoning katsuya, so where are you people getting these ridiculous feats that Sakura has the speed to blitz Base Naruto and the taijutsu to dominante him? 
The only thing Sakura has going for her is physical strength.
Sakura's base speed is still fodder lvl, her reaction feats are almost non-existent and her taijutsu is shit tier, since her only style to run at her enemies and hope to land a strike. 

A tired base Naruto was holding his own against a supersonic Deva in taijutsu, the same Deva path that tagged Kakashi in their taijutsu exchange, which the latter had a sharingan and a 4.5 in taijutsu. Sakura doesn't have the speed and taijutsu to keep up with that, she would get overwhelmed by Naruto and get a ended by Rasengan - Odama Rasengan - Wind style Rasengan or COR.

As for the Sakura will punch the ground and destroy the clones BS.
The clones of Naruto's base clone got punched away by Madara's Susanoo and didn't dispel, so they aren't gonna get destroyed just because Sakura destroy a big chunk of the ground and they go flying.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 18, 2013)

Panther said:


> the Suckura wank  . Sakura's only new feats are increased striking power and summoning katsuya, so where are you people getting these ridiculous feats that Sakura has the speed to blitz Base Naruto and the taijutsu to dominante him?
> 
> The only thing Sakura has going for her is physical strength.
> Sakura's base speed is still fodder lvl, her reaction feats are almost non-existent and her taijutsu is shit tier, since her only style to run at her enemies and hope to land a strike.
> ...


Well actually Deva Path nearly speed blitzed base Naruto when the latter tried to run back for entering Sage Mode, and then he was easily forcing back and would have pierced him if he didn't enter Sage Mode. Kakashi probably let himself hit just to make sure that Pain didn't have any choices to avoid Raikiri, because we've seen in Kakashi vs Obito (in the Kamui dimension) that Kakashi was able to perfectly react and stop a surprise chakra rod attack from Obito (and didn't dispel) who is surely faster than Pain is. 

Despite this, great post, you summed it pretty well.


----------



## Panther (Nov 18, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well actually Deva Path nearly speed blitzed base Naruto when the latter tried to run back for entering Sage Mode


 Didn't Deva just jump in front of Naruto so that Naruto couldn't run away anymore?



> and then he was easily forcing back and would have pierced him if he didn't enter Sage Mode.


 You have to consider that base Naruto was left tired and panting when he left SM, so his performance should logically be worse than he's fresh, sure base Naruto was on the defense but even so Deva didn't land any major hits on Naruto.



> Kakashi probably let himself hit just to *make sure that Pain didn't have any choices to avoid Raikiri*


 Bolded: That's why Kakashi made his mud wall in the first place, i doubt that getting hit was part of the plan.



> because we've seen in Kakashi vs Obito (in the Kamui dimension) that Kakashi was able to perfectly react and stop a surprise chakra rod attack from Obito (base Naruto was left tired and panting when he left SM) who is surely faster than Pain is.


 That's because they made a remake from their childhood fight and Kakashi knew what to expect.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 18, 2013)

Panther said:


> Didn't Deva just jump in front of Naruto so that Naruto couldn't run away anymore?
> 
> You have to consider that base Naruto was left tired and panting when he left SM, so his performance should logically be worse than he's fresh, sure base Naruto was on the defense but even so Deva didn't land any major hits on Naruto
> Bold 1nothing implies that. Bolded 2: That's why Kakashi made his mud wall in the first place, i doubt that getting hit was in his plan.
> ...



And I call it a blitz, if Naruto could run faster Deva wouldn't have appeared right before him. Remember that Deva was outrunning KN6 Naruto.

Yeah, he could have do something better, but nothing to change the actual outcome.

It's not written anywhere, but the way the fight went and the fact that Kakashi had no trouble to reacting to the same attack performed by a faster ninja make me sure of this.

They weren't making any remake, that was just Kishimoto's way of drawing the parallel between they like childs and they like adults, and anyway even if that was like you say, child Obito tried to fight with kunai, adult Obito did a surprise attack with a chakra rod, not the same thing at all. Also probably Kakashi could expect the black rod from Pain too because Jiraiya and Fukasaku saw them and Pa shared his info with Konoha.

Anyway base Naruto steamrolls Sakura


----------



## Samehadaman (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't see why Obito (without Juubi) has to be faster than Deva Path... He had his kamui intangibility, sure, but he had to use that almost every single time he was attacked. When he lost it Kakashi was clearly faster, not just in that final clash but during the fight, when they were sucked into the dimension the panel shows Obito falling on his ass while Kakashi lands all ready to charge forward - even though Obito was the one to bring them there.

Just because he shows up to fight later in the plot it doesn't mean he has to be superior to everyone before him in every single specific stat. Deva Path had much better reaction feats than non-kamui, non-Juubi Obito.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 18, 2013)

Samehadaman said:


> I don't see why Obito (without Juubi) has to be faster than Deva Path... He had his kamui intangibility, sure, but he had to use that almost every single time he was attacked. When he lost it Kakashi was clearly faster, not just in that final clash but during the fight, when they were sucked into the dimension the panel shows Obito falling on his ass while Kakashi lands all ready to charge forward - even though Obito was the one to bring them there.
> 
> Just because he shows up to fight later in the plot it doesn't mean he has to be superior to everyone before him in every single specific stat. Deva Path had much better reaction feats than non-kamui, non-Juubi Obito.



Absolutely agree with your post. I regard Obito as faster than Deva Path simply because he has better feats, such as physically keeping up with no Shunshin KCM Naruto speed and reacting to Shunshin KCM Naruto.


----------



## Panther (Nov 18, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> And I call it a blitz, if Naruto could run faster Deva wouldn't have appeared right before him. *Remember that Deva was outrunning KN6 Naruto*.


 I'm not implying that base Naruto is faster than Deva, i'm just stating that he kept up against a supersonic fighter and held his own in a taijutsu fight with that fighter while being tired from leaving SM. Deva didn't blitz base Naruto. Naruto clearly had the ! mark the moment Deva appeared in front of him.



> Yeah, he could have do something better, but nothing to change the actual outcome.


 Nothing imply's that base Naruto would have been stabbed by Deva. Naruto entered SM before Deva pulled out his chakra rod and to stab Naruto, since Naruto was already in SM, he didn't see the need to dodge a strike which he can tank with the palm of his hand. 



> It's not written anywhere, but the way the fight went and the fact that Kakashi had no trouble to reacting to the same attack performed *by a faster ninja* make me sure of this.


 Nothing imply's that Obito is *physically* much faster han Deva without Kamui and Juubi. He was casually getting kick'd around by Kakashi



> They weren't making any remake, that was just Kishimoto's way of drawing the parallel between they like childs and they like adults, and anyway even if that was like you say, child Obito tried to fight with kunai, adult Obito did a surprise attack with a chakra rod, not the same thing at all. Also probably Kakashi could expect the black rod from Pain too because Jiraiya and Fukasaku saw them and Pa shared his info with Konoha.


 Kishi made a parallel by making a remake from their childhood fight, Kakashi knew from the start how the fight would go down so he knew what to expect from Obito
Kakashi knew from the start how the fight would go down Kakashi knew from the start how the fight would go down Kakashi knew from the start how the fight would go down Kakashi knew from the start how the fight would go down


----------



## headbanger666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bansai said:


> What can base Naruto possibly do against her? When it comes to Taijutsu, Sakura is now CLEARLY superior to Naruto. I think she might be even close to surpassing Tsunade, if she hasn't surpassed her already. Rasengan is pretty much the only thing that could possibly prove a threat, but one-shotting a bunch of clones? That should be absolutely no problem for Sakura. One single hit cat destroy the whole area, so it won't be even easy for Naruto's clones to get near her when she performs such an attack.
> Sakura is clearly being underestimated here. I'm pretty sure she wins this with mid-difficulty.


Strength=/=taijutsu!!


Gondoteph said:


> It's clear that Sakura is able to kill Naruto. But we should take into consideration the summons : Gamabunta might not be a real threat for Sakura , but he can used to distract her so that Naruto can hit her , and Katsuyu can't do anything to Gamabunta as her acid gets countered by Gama's Suiton and the latter can easily slice her with his sword so that she'll be busy reforming herself.And at this period of time , Gamabunta can distract Sakura to let an opening for Naruto to kill her.


Gamabunta can dodge her acid attacks. He is far more faster and can dodge attacks and jump high up in the air. He doesn't need to use suiton. That would be a waste of time.


BurningVegeta said:


> @Gondoteph When could a base Naruto summon Gamabunta?


Part 1 Naruto summoned Gamabunta twice! 


Bansai said:


> I wasn't saying that Sakura wins this easily or anything like that. But she clearly wins this and I don't see Naruto even having a chance to beat her if we're talking about base Naruto.
> Katsuya isn't that weak. A mere Suiton Jutsu won't be able to stop her from spreading the acid. She doesn't deliver the acid in one spurt, but in several spurts which all head to various directions. Katsuya's acid will be more distracting than Gamabunta actually. And Katsuya can not be sliced if you forgot. As she confirmed while she was about to be sent from the HQ to the battlefield, it doesn't matter whether Katsuya gets sliced into pieces. She is fine with that, since she can easily split her body. A sword will certainly not prove a threat to Katsuya, so there isn't really any need to worry about Sakura being distracted as long as she is allowed to summon Katsuya.


Like I said earlier, Gamabunta is far more faster and agilitic (or whatever it is) than katsuyu. The only way Sakura is winning is by punching Naruto and thats not that easy as his base speed is faster than Sakura's current speed.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2013)

Sakura wins obviously.


----------



## headbanger666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> How in the hell would be Sakura better in taijutsu than base Naruto? Sakura has super human strenght, sure, but that's not taijutsu skill, at all. Did everyone of you forget how did Sakura fare against Karui and Omoi, and how did base Naruto fare against Karui and Omoi, just a little of time before the War? Well let's remember:
> 
> (4)
> 
> ...



He just explained it all.


----------



## headbanger666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Elia said:


> Sakura wins obviously.



LEL.
Mind explaining how?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Nov 18, 2013)

Sleep bomb with BD Katsuyu solos.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2013)

headbanger666 said:


> LEL.
> Mind explaining how?



Because kishi had chosen that her level is higher than base Naruto. 
(4)
(4)
(4)


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Nov 18, 2013)

naruto wins obviously, a katsyuu summon cant solo him.

It would quickly get overwhelmed & de-summoned by by a few rasenshuriken clones or a horde bunch of rasengan clones.

there are only a handful of kage levels that the fractioned slug could defeat.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 18, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> naruto wins obviously, a katsyuu summon cant solo him.
> 
> It would quickly get overwhelmed & de-summoned by by a few rasenshuriken clones or a horde bunch of rasengan clones.
> 
> there are only a handful of kage levels that the fractioned slug could defeat.



How can the Rasengan possibly effect it in anyway? It even took CST directly and it was not
damaged at all!

As or FRS, what if katsuyu divided itself up to thousands of clones? Is base Naruto going to use
all that number of FRS? What about its acid that was stated to be able to kill Oro right away!


----------



## Garcher (Nov 18, 2013)

super odama cho rasenshuriken barrage pulverizes her


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Nov 18, 2013)

Elia said:


> How can the Rasengan possibly effect it in anyway?


 once she is forced to split, the rtasengans will put pressure on the slug divisions, overwhelming the dividing ability as well as straining the set period of the kuchiyose/chakra window.

if this were full katsyuu, this wouldn't be an issue.



> It even took CST *directly* and it was not
> damaged at all!


No, it did no such thing. Notice the huge crater & the dead people along w/ all the structural damage to the city in collateral from the aftershock. Its neat that some of the already split, slug clones played the ''air bags'' for a great number of the citizen, indirectly easing the burden of the aftershock. But...
If something tanked it, & therefore stifled the brunt of the brute force of the pseudo natural disaster phenomenon, why was it suuuper effective?

a *direct *''boss sized ST'' would 1-shot any summon.



> As or FRS, what if katsuyu divided itself up to thousands of clones? Is base Naruto going to use
> all that number of FRS?


 it would be suuuuper effective when swallowing up  bunches of the slugs in the explosion, just a few will do & the clone can use it this time instead of naruto.



> ]What about its acid that was stated to be able to kill Oro right away!



what about it? and even if U draw all this out, the match is over if naruto takes out sakura in the melee, as the summoning will end right there.

Gama bunta solos saukra while naruto stamps out the slug.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 18, 2013)

Elia said:


> How can the Rasengan possibly effect it in anyway? It even took CST directly and it was not
> damaged at all!



It did? Show me the panel .


----------



## Enki (Nov 18, 2013)

Naruto steamrolls.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd favor Naruto more times then not. He's simply better then her overall and she only got a heads up on him in physically strength. With toad summonings, large Rasengans,FRS, and clones, Naruto should eventually land a killing blow before Sakura can who'll have to keep punching the ground to stay alive.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 18, 2013)

Naruto by a stomp but I honestly don't see any of the rookies being able to go one on one with Naruto in his base form at the present he is simply to far ahead of them to be even the slightest challenge.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 18, 2013)

Rape thread. Lock this up.

She is the same as normal Sakura. Except she is physically stronger (comparable to Tsunade), and has Katsuya. He counters with Bunta. Nothing is different when she activates her seal. Restrict  all Kurama usage and all ninjutsu. And then she wins with Katsuya.

Make this beginning of part 2 Naruto and limit frog summons to only bunta and then this is a battle.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 18, 2013)

Naruto can use FRS ? He wins  . Two of those she's done for


----------



## asstonine (Nov 18, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Sakura. . the current her right now will Speed Blitz Naruto .  .
> 
> * Summons Oversized Katsuyu on top of all the Mass shadow Clone Naruto summons



Are you insane!?!?  
Sakura has no hope vs Naruto!

Never has, never will!



Elia said:


> Because kishi had chosen that her level is higher than base Naruto.
> Was it necessary to send all four?
> Was it necessary to send all four?
> Was it necessary to send all four?



Seriously... You can't tell when the author is making an obvious joke?  Surely you aren't that dense.... Do you need someone to hold your hand while reading the manga?


----------



## headbanger666 (Nov 19, 2013)

Elia said:


> Because kishi had chosen that her level is higher than base Naruto.
> before
> before
> before


You mad bro? Naruto being scared was just Kishi's way of you know, comical or something like that.



stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto by a stomp but I honestly don't see any of the rookies being able to go one on one with Naruto in his base form at the present he is simply to far ahead of them to be even the slightest challenge.


Indeed. Base Naruto is easile High jounin/low kage level.


Lord Aizen said:


> Naruto can use FRS ? He wins  . Two of those she's done for



Naruto solos!


----------



## Coppur (Nov 19, 2013)

The problem here is the fact that Naruto is literally the perfect counter for Sakura's abilities. So Naruto takes this quite handily.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 20, 2013)

I dunno if I think she could even dodge a rasenshuriken, much less go toe-to-toe with the man himself.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2013)

Base Naruto overwhelms her with hundreds of clones while he preps FRS and chucks about 3 of them in her general direction


----------



## asstonine (Nov 20, 2013)

headbanger666 said:


> You mad bro? Naruto being scared was just Kishi's way of you know, comical or something like that.
> 
> 
> Indeed. Base Naruto is easile High jounin/low kage level.
> ...



Current base Naruto is easily Kage level!
Sakura doesn't have a chance!


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2013)

Current Sakura is low tier Kage level

Base Naruto is Kage level


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2013)

Friendly advice : Restrict kagebunshins and rasengan.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2013)

Why not break his arms and legs too


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 20, 2013)

Its a close fight, but Base Naruto wins.

If Sakura had access to all of Tsunade's techniques (Ranshinsho etc) she'd probably win.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Why not break his arms and legs too



There is no other way to balance this


----------



## Bansai (Nov 20, 2013)

headbanger666 said:


> Strength=/=taijutsu!!


When did I say that it's only her strength that makes her a good Taijutsu combatant? She is also a good Taijutsu combatant because of her strength, but mainly she is a good Taijutsu combatant because of her Taijutsu skills. You can't doubt that. She's close to surpassing a Taijutsu specialist who has her Taijutsu on 5.




> Like I said earlier, Gamabunta is far more faster and agilitic (or whatever it is) than katsuyu. The only way Sakura is winning is by punching Naruto and thats not that easy as his base speed is faster than Sakura's current speed.


It's not about whether he can dodge it or not, but you said that Sakura can't focus on Naruto because of Gamabunta. Katsuya's attacks are far more distracting than Gamabunta's attacks though. Even if Gamabunta manages to dodge Katsuya's attacks, Katsuya will still prevent him from distracting Sakura to a certain degree. He won't be able to give Naruto an opening to kill Sakura if Katsuya is there. That's impossible.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There is no other way to balance this



Give him a lobotomy too


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Give him a lobotomy too



I don't think that'd make a difference in Naruto's case


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Nov 21, 2013)

LOL @ strength = taijutsu skill. Laughable. 


Base Naruto babyshakes. He outclasses her in every way except strength, and his base feats put him leagues above Sakura. He blitzed in to save Sakura when Sasuke was face to face with her, Sakura can in no way, shape, or form feasibly keep up with that speed. Naruto makes a couple clones and enjoys a bowl of ramen while Sakura gets kicked around, then finished with Odama Rasengan Barrage.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 21, 2013)

Nardo spams clones until Sakura gets tired of punching the ground like a neanderthal. Once she's out of chakra, Naruto grinds her face into raw hamburger meat with Odama rasengan. 

Katsuyu is Sakura's best shot at staying alive here, however Naruto can simply counter by summoning Gamabunta or Gamakichi to stall the giant slug while he bends her summoner over.


----------



## Psp123789 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol Naruto wins low diff. Frog song followed by toad oil flame bomb ends the match. Or gambunta can just throw naruto's clones with FRS's and odama rasengans at sakura and katsuyu which would end the match. Or he can just choose to engage in cqc with sakura and shove an FRS into her face. Either way Naruto wins very easily.


----------



## Tarot (Nov 22, 2013)

I like how everyone is claiming FRS is how Naruto wins despite him never using that strategy  and that it requires 3 persons to use while Sakura's best offense is high area of effect attacks that would destroy clones in big numbers. Zerg rush with clones in now a very viable tactic if Sakura goes for mid-close range offense. Are we forgetting Rasengan is clones range move?  
I don't see why people are still calling Sakura slow. She managed to keep up with a jubi spawn going so fast it created visible air friction.
Naruto wins high diff


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2013)

lol You god damned right I claimed Nardo can use FRS because he can spam hundreds of clones to keep her distracted and busy

Doesn't matter if he needs 3 clones to prep it

He can use an Oodama FRS in base now too so that area of effect is going to be huge

No escape for her


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 22, 2013)

Naruto stomps. 

Sakura is helpless against TKB + Oodama Rasengan...


----------



## Tarot (Nov 22, 2013)

The World said:


> lol You god damned right I claimed Nardo can use FRS because he can spam hundreds of clones to keep her distracted and busy
> 
> Doesn't matter if he needs 3 clones to prep it
> 
> ...


The main advantage Sakura has is that she doesn't need to connect her hits for the AoE damage, with both the actual blast and the giant debris flying from it. She has good firepower and defensive power with katsuya. Like I said, I agree Naruto still wins, but low diff is a stretch.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 22, 2013)

Death Arcana said:


> The main advantage Sakura has is that she doesn't need to connect her hits for the AoE damage, with both the actual blast and the giant debris flying from it. She has good firepower and defensive power with katsuya. Like I said, I agree Naruto still wins, but low diff is a stretch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



+ reps, way to stick up for your opinion and not just take the general consensus as 'fact'.

While she has byakugo activated, the speed gap if existent isn't great, i'd actually might favor sakura over base naruto with her feat of catching up to the white zetsu clone that was travelling so fast it created a shockwave that knocked the nearby ones on the ground.

Her super punch that you linked is an excellent counter for 1 hp clones (well 3 hp now but it doesn't make a difference).  There's also a slight misconception about Naruto's kagebunshin spam.  In the anime, sure he might go spam crazy, but in the manga, he doesn't do that, I dont think i've ever seen him use over a hundred clones more than once in a single fight.  So unless he's getting chakra assistance from kurama, he's not going to be spamming waves of hundreds of clones holding rasengans over and over again.

In addition to that, i'd personally stay skeptical on base naruto making that oodama FRS until the next chapter. Not only does it not make sense for him to do it in base due to the explained side affects of the technique, but there's also the fact that he gains more chakra and his jutsu get much more powerful when he enters SM. So even if he could use one in base, why would he if a SM version is a lot stronger?

Assuming sakura has byakugo on the same level of tsunade, naruto is going to have to either land a FRS on her or land a bunch of oodama rasengans/ chou oodama rasengans to put her down, and her big AoE attack will make it difficult for naruto to approach her and mess her up with bunshin feints and stuff.  On the other hand it is going to be hard for her to land a solid hit on Naruto especially if she'd have to smash the ground to get rid of his bunshins and he can maneuver in the air by using them.  Yes I am aware that i'm not including katsuya or the toads in my analysis.

I'm 50/50 on this, and I think whoever ends up taking it would do so with nothing less than high diff.


----------

